# 1 year old today



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

This is Jewel, well she showed no obvious excitement when we told her it was her birthday today, but she gave us a present instead - she came into season. 

So how long does that last? I asked 'er indoors. 3 weeks once every 6 months she says. Oh good, not 3 weeks every month then? Oh dear, did I get a clout! :lol: 

I managed to get her to sit for the piccy, but she had no intention of looking at me and posing, she was too keen on jumping straight back into the river, which is why she's soaking wet.

It seems like only last week when we picked her up at 10 weeks old, they grow up so fast 

Meggy the Collie is nursing a bruised foot from scrambling over rocks in the river - kids! :lol:


----------

